# 3/3/11 Nice OH sheds



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

The guys found a nice lil set of sheds down on the farm I hunt in Southern Ohio on the 3rd of March. Gotta love that left side and the right ain't all bad either!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

That is a nice set of sheds, would like to see him next year. Gives you something to look forward to.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

We saw him a couple times this past year, during rut & only at far distances but we also saw a couple of other really nice ones & I'd really like to get a crack at this one that I got a real long range picture of.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps. Here's the original picture I zoomed in on to get that enlarged version:


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

That is a huge deer!


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow what a deer!! Great job on finding the sheds.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Wouldnt you love to be able to tag that deer to track it throughout the year and see how big of a rack he grows this fall?


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

We'll definitely be moving a trail cam to the area where the sheds were found!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

you should ruff score it. those are NICE!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very Nice !


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice Score!!!!%


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Do me a favor, give 'um one of these !% for me eh?


----------

